# twilight



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

who build this bike post pics


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

One of our members built it then tonyo bought it just like he buys everything else


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

casper805 said:


> One of our members built it then tonyo bought it just like he buys everything else


do u got any pics of it and who was the owner nice build


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

His name is art lil spanks


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

thank mike u got any pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

casper805 said:


> One of our members built it then tonyo bought it just like he buys everything else


 I made that bike puto.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I made that bike puto.


All fabrication done by haza designs better?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

casper805 said:


> All fabrication done by haza designs better?


 Where's that 16" frame?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Where's that 16" frame?


I'll txt u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

casper805 said:


> I'll txt u


 Stfu


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

casper805 said:


> One of our members built it then tonyo bought it just like he buys everything else


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

any pics:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i got alot of pics..ill post up later


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

the frame mods were done by haza designs and parts were done by manny and haza design and everything else was done by curlys pinstriping....i have pics but give me a min.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> the frame mods were done by haza designs and parts were done by manny and haza design and everything else was done by curlys pinstriping....i have pics but give me a min.


ok thanks


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> the frame mods were done by haza designs and parts were done by manny and haza design and everything else was done by curlys pinstriping....i have pics but give me a min.


 who made you cylinders and murals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I did buy the bike (don't be hatin). I'm selling the forks, sissybars, and handlebars, They're not up to my standards they're too plain so those parts are up for sale. The paint and murals will be redone as well. Going with an award winning RO Chucky paint job and probably hit up my bROther in San Diego for murals.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

rollinbajito said:


> who made you cylinders and murals


 i think the cylinders where a set of pro hoppers and it was cut down what a waste lol.... should of just use a air cylinders instead ...........tony why u goin to repaint it it looks fine just the way it is are u doing another johnny depp theme ??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

TonyO said:


> I did buy the bike (don't be hatin). I'm selling the forks, sissybars, and handlebars, They're not up to my standards they're too plain so those parts are up for sale. The paint and murals will be redone as well. Going with an award winning RO Chucky paint job and probably hit up my bROther in San Diego for murals.



:rofl::rofl::werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*WITH A WORKING T.V HOOKED UP WITH A WORKING REAR VEIW CAM.*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a nice bike!


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> *WITH A WORKING T.V HOOKED UP WITH A WORKING REAR VEIW CAM.*


nice bike did your hydro function who made your cylinders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cylinders were cut down pro hopper cylinders that were done by mannys.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

rollinbajito said:


> nice bike did your hydro function who made your cylinders


yep the bike did go up and down..it was totally function


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This will be done up nicely for next year.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TonyO said:


> This will be ruined by TNT parts for next year.


 Great


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

casper805 said:


> Great


hater


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> This will be done up nicely for next year.


 Dont fuck it up like you did lil devil.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

twilight is not a schwinn so do wat u want who knows it migth look better then the crap it is now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Dont fuck it up like you did lil devil.





Clown Confusion said:


> twilight is not a schwinn so do wat u want who knows it migth look better then the crap it is now


x2 on both of these :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much for the forks and sissy bars and handle bar that are on there now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Clown Confusion said:


> how much for the forks and sissy bars and handle bar that are on there now


$210 shipped.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Dont fuck it up like you did lil devil.


Lil Devil might be making a strong comeback next year.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Lil Devil might be making a strong comeback next year.


 No its not, stop buying these guys bikes and start building your own shit.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> how much for the forks and sissy bars and handle bar that are on there now


FREE. FREEE FREE.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No its not, stop buying these guys bikes and start building your own shit.. :thumbsup:


x2 is tony thinking to buy chucky.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No its not, stop buying these guys bikes and start building your own shit.. :thumbsup:


lol nice one


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No its not, stop buying these guys bikes and start building your own shit.. :thumbsup:


 This is the best suggestion ive heard in months!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

7 tekpatl said:


> x2 is tony thinking to buy chucky.


 Nah he hates chucky, think he is scared of the murals....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> This will be done up nicely for next year.


 u trying to go for bike of the year or what?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Nah he hates chucky, think he is scared of the murals....


lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

........ waiting for a TonyO smartass remark........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> Lil Devil might be making a strong comeback next year.


 If you need any parts hit me up.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama::inout:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Good topic.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

He will probably want to talk to me in person next year in vegas and once i hit him up say he didnt have nothing to say to me .....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

No point of buying a bike and then re paint it and change most of the parts... waste of money... might as well just start it from scratch


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I never truley knew how much people hated TonyO..... crazy....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Jea


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

not me lol... i dont hate on nothing,there nothing to be jealious of


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Jea


 I'm thinking of creating a new bike club... TonyO HaterZ Bike Club... you down Sal?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> not me lol... i dont hate on nothing,there nothing to be jealious of


 Cmon niggy I know your jealous of his Polo Shirts... I saw you jocking them in Vegas!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I'm thinking of creating a new bike club... TonyO HaterZ Bike Club... you down Sal?


 Only if I get the homie discount?? O wait I do....ok me down.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Only if I get the homie discount?? O wait I do....ok me down.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Cmon niggy I know your jealous of his Polo Shirts... I saw you jocking them in Vegas!


 shit the polo didnt even fit him lol to big for the lil guy


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> shit the polo didnt even fit him lol to big for the lil guy


 Hahahahahaha.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I never truley knew how much people hated TonyO..... crazy....


 I dont hate tony o like I want to see him dead. I just can't respect someone who fucks up all these bikes and has 20 bikes at home and only 3 are decent. I don't get why people are on his nuts.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

From what I've seen, aint nobody on his nuts....I say fuck it.....If dude has the cash to buy shit, its HIS fuckin money.....I'm wonderin why everyone is jockin his wallet....(not tryin to "captain" his ass or nothing...but god damn!!!!) My point is, everyone is tlakin about him buyin this and buying that.....who cares.....I don't see people tlakin shit on them Japs that be buyin all kinds of shit up and takin it overseas.....Shit, if anything, there are guys out there building things specifically in hopes of selling it to Japan....So what gives????



I do agree though and beg to ask, Tony, why the fuck would you buy something with the sole intention of selling all the parts and totally repainting/muraling it?.....why not just start from scratch and buld another one?....would probably be cheaper if anything to do so.....



oh yeah, and Tony......Not hatin on ya bRO.....but I told ya to your face, you do have too many damn "projects" LOL.....Did I not?????


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dont hate tony o like I want to see him dead. I just can't respect someone who fucks up all these bikes and has 20 bikes at home and only 3 are decent. I don't get why people are on his nuts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dont hate tony o _*like I want to see him dead*_. I just can't respect someone who fucks up all these bikes and has 20 bikes at home and only 3 are decent. I don't get why people are on his nuts.


Fuck Homie you take bike building to the extreme huh... I fuck around with Tony cuz hes a club member and homie.. But dead huh... Sac-Town is Bout it Bout it..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fuck Homie you take bike building to the extreme huh... I fuck around with Tony cuz hes a club member and homie.. But dead huh... Sac-Town is Bout it Bout it..


 Can't we all just get along??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Can't we all just get along??


 nope! i hate frankie bones lol opps wrong topic haha


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> nope! i hate frankie bones lol opps wrong topic haha


But do you want him...... _*DEAD?????*_ :machinegun::squint::angel:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fuck Homie you take bike building to the extreme huh... I fuck around with Tony cuz hes a club member and homie.. But dead huh... Sac-Town is Bout it Bout it..


thats not wat he ment ur reading it wrong


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> But do you want him...... _*DEAD?????*_ :machinegun::squint::angel:


 how much u charge?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> how much u charge?


How much is the number 2 at wendys???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> thats not wat he ment ur reading it wrong


If I did, my bad, but it looked like he wanted poor lil TonyO to die in some bike accident involving midgets...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> If I did, my bad, but it looked like he wanted poor lil TonyO to die in some bike accident involving midgets...


llmao dammit chucky lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> llmao dammit chucky lol


:roflmao: _*CHUCKY*_, Keeping the peace on LIL since 2009 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fuck Homie you take bike building to the extreme huh... I fuck around with Tony cuz hes a club member and homie.. But dead huh... Sac-Town is Bout it Bout it..


Thats great and you read it wrong. I said I personally dont want him dead or hurt or locked up in some horrible place. I already listed what I think of him.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i cant compete at los magnificos this year, but it would have been cool to see mine go up against twilight. (no ****)

since artie couldnt take the pressure, i would have had to give the beating to tony. (no ****)

guess he couldnt bring it with the 12" (thats what she said)


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> nope! i hate frankie bones lol opps wrong topic haha


 No nasty pics lately huh??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> No nasty pics lately huh??


 hell no lol been about 3 weeks think that a record frankie got too much time on his hand he such a dirty fuck


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i cant compete at los magnificos this year, but it would have been cool to see mine go up against twilight. (no ****)
> 
> since artie couldnt take the pressure, i would have had to give the beating to tony. (no ****)
> 
> guess he couldnt bring it with the 12" (thats what she said)


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more thing that bugs the shit out of me. How the fuck are you going to set up a bike at the SUPER SHOW and leave the back rim off? I would be embarrassed if my bike was looking like that. I cant remember who said they were setting it up for him but its ultimately the owners responsibility to have the final say on how the bike looks. That shit is just sloppy.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> hell no lol been about 3 weeks think that a record frankie got too much time on his hand he such a dirty fuck


 He has ruined my sleep a few times when I would get some sick pics early in the morning


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> One more thing that bugs the shit out of me. How the fuck are you going to set up a bike at the SUPER SHOW and leave the back rim off? I would be embarrassed if my bike was looking like that. I cant remember who said they were setting it up for him but its ultimately the owners responsibility to have the final say on how the bike looks. That shit is just sloppy.


that's what happens when u got so many bikes and still wanting to get more finish bicycles.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> shit the polo didnt even fit him lol to big for the lil guy


:rimshot:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> He will probably want to talk to me in person next year in vegas and once i hit him up say he didnt have nothing to say to me .....


 Or hill just send a couple of his members to go talk to u instead of himself like he did to art couple years ago in San bernandino his member had to do his talking for him... Or he can go to his president have him call the one that use to be our president to tell me to stop talking shit on tonyo I'll say it loud and clear fuck tonyo couldn't even look me in the face two years ago in Texas when he was infront of me


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

casper805 said:


> Or hill just send a couple of his members to go talk to u instead of himself like he did to art couple years ago in San bernandino his member had to do his talking for him... Or he can go to his president have him call the one that use to be our president to tell me to stop talking shit on tonyo I'll say it loud and clear fuck tonyo couldn't even look me in the face two years ago in Texas when he was infront of me


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha he sent his members to u guys too!!! Ajajajajajajaja sounds familiar!!! Lolz...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha he sent his members to u guys too!!! Ajajajajajajaja sounds familiar!!! Lolz...


i was there when jonny came


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> i was there when jonny came


 Ajajajajajajajajajajaja i guess i was a lil too ruff with tony!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

FunkytownRoller said:


> From what I've seen, aint nobody on his nuts....I say fuck it.....If dude has the cash to buy shit, its HIS fuckin money.....I'm wonderin why everyone is jockin his wallet....(not tryin to "captain" his ass or nothing...but god damn!!!!) My point is, everyone is tlakin about him buyin this and buying that.....who cares.....I don't see people tlakin shit on them Japs that be buyin all kinds of shit up and takin it overseas.....Shit, if anything, there are guys out there building things specifically in hopes of selling it to Japan....So what gives????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I'm going to say is Bankroll 2012



:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 378967


That pic always gets me :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i cant compete at los magnificos this year, but it would have been cool to see mine go up against twilight. (no ****)
> 
> since artie couldnt take the pressure, i would have had to give the beating to tony. (no ****)
> 
> guess he couldnt bring it with the 12" (thats what she said)


Everything about that post was **** :nosad:



socios b.c. prez said:


> One more thing that bugs the shit out of me. How the fuck are you going to set up a bike at the SUPER SHOW and leave the back rim off? I would be embarrassed if my bike was looking like that. I cant remember who said they were setting it up for him but its ultimately the owners responsibility to have the final say on how the bike looks. That shit is just sloppy.


I spent all day Friday cleaning and setting up Lunch Money and all day Saturday setting up Pirate bike with the new parts. By the time I got around to Twilight I was like "fuck it" and just threw the shit together. Even Chucky told me "its not like you're competing with it" and true I wasn't and still ended up with a 3rd place award for it in its category.



casper805 said:


> Or hill just send a couple of his members to go talk to u instead of himself like he did to art couple years ago in San bernandino his member had to do his talking for him... Or he can go to his president have him call the one that use to be our president to tell me to stop talking shit on tonyo I'll say it loud and clear fuck tonyo couldn't even look me in the face two years ago in Texas when he was infront of me


The San Bernardio incident was not about me at all it was about your piece of shit member Eric Ramos talking all this shit to people that pissed off RO members, it had nothing to do with me. He was talking shit about the Dragon bike or something.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

POISON 831 said:


> Ajajajajajajajajajajaja i guess i was a lil too ruff with tony!!


But yet you still have TNT parts on your bike :|


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TonyO said:


> But yet you still have TNT parts on your bike :|


 never made a deal with u and never will ...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TonyO said:


> Everything about that post was **** :nosad: I spent all day Friday cleaning and setting up Lunch Money and all day Saturday setting up Pirate bike with the new parts. By the time I got around to Twilight I was like "fuck it" and just threw the shit together. Even Chucky told me "its not like you're competing with it" and true I wasn't and still ended up with a 3rd place award for it in its category.The San Bernardio incident was not about me at all it was about your piece of shit member Eric Ramos talking all this shit to people that pissed off RO members, it had nothing to do with me. He was talking shit about the Dragon bike or something.


You really wana talk shit bout my member bitch you wana call him a piece of shit when you were the one offering him a plaque and trying to recruit him after he joined us really... And fuck that ugly pos dragon bike... And since you want to bring up shit like that why don't u tell people how u told people to tell **** thank u for not going to the supershow so you could win the title or how or how art didn't wana sell u twilight so someone else had to buy it for you then sell it to you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck to you tony people will say what they want but dont let it get to you your style of bike build is alot different from mine an i might not like serten things you build but at the end of the day its your build not mine you do it the way you see fit for you as i do mine i got a few things up my sleave to but out with i wont say much cuz i want the bike to do the talking alot of people sit here an say oh im having a big name shop do this an that but realy who built the bike in that case yea might have a bad ass bike but your no different from anybody buying a bike done cuz they did all the craftsmenship not you my bike will be built with me an my homies from nor cal i might out source one or to things cuz we can do everything but i know i will take more pride competing with the top doggs knowing i didnt have to realy pay to have my shit done my hats off to all those true bike builders good luck to all of you next year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

POISON 831 said:


> never made a deal with u and never will ...


Just like the wheels on Aztec De Oro both you guys hate me but yet those parts are still TNT parts whether the sale was made by me or not. The wheels are the ONLY thing people talk about when they talk about Aztec De Oro. Those are the best thing on that bike.



casper805 said:


> You really wana talk shit bout my member bitch you wana call him a piece of shit when you were the one offering him a plaque and trying to recruit him after he joined us really... And fuck that ugly pos dragon bike... And since you want to bring up shit like that why don't u tell people how u told people to tell **** thank u for not going to the supershow so you could win the title or how or how art didn't wana sell u twilight so someone else had to buy it for you then sell it to you


I dont remember ever offering Eric shit, he was a shit talker through and through.

I never said shit about ****. I beat him in 5 categories in PHX this year. He has the balls to come out to my home and try to take me out but yet he got to see just how many points he was behind: Upholstery, Paint, Graphics, Accessories, Engraving.

I was actually hoping he would come out and beat me this year so I wouldn't have to change the frame out but now I have to do a whole new frame for it for 2012. So yeah thank you **** for making me have to spend more money on a new frame and paint next year.

I didn't buy Twilight when it first came up for sale because I was spending money on Pirate bike at the time. One of my LA members bought it and didnt want it so I bought it from him.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> good luck to you tony people will say what they want but dont let it get to you your style of bike build is alot different from mine an i might not like serten things you build but at the end of the day its your build not mine you do it the way you see fit for you as i do mine i got a few things up my sleave to but out with i wont say much cuz i want the bike to do the talking alot of people sit here an say oh im having a big name shop do this an that but realy who built the bike in that case yea might have a bad ass bike but your no different from anybody buying a bike done cuz they did all the craftsmenship not you my bike will be built with me an my homies from nor cal i might out source one or to things cuz we can do everything but i know i will take more pride competing with the top doggs knowing i didnt have to realy pay to have my shit done my hats off to all those true bike builders good luck to all of you next year


well said bro


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

easy tony! **** not here to defend himeself but that my club member ur talkin about u cant blame **** for not showing u knew he wasnt coming at all. u could of waited until he cameout. **** wanted u to wait so he can see if he stack up what he slack on points **** never bitch about a lost or brag about a win he a true bike builder.. **** not going to show up to a show with no comp showing that would be a joke to him, i say build another frame and lets the trikes do the talking


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

CE 707 said:


> good luck to you tony people will say what they want but dont let it get to you your style of bike build is alot different from mine an i might not like serten things you build but at the end of the day its your build not mine you do it the way you see fit for you as i do mine i got a few things up my sleave to but out with i wont say much cuz i want the bike to do the talking alot of people sit here an say oh im having a big name shop do this an that but realy who built the bike in that case yea might have a bad ass bike but your no different from anybody buying a bike done cuz they did all the craftsmenship not you my bike will be built with me an my homies from nor cal i might out source one or to things cuz we can do everything but i know i will take more pride competing with the top doggs knowing i didnt have to realy pay to have my shit done my hats off to all those true bike builders good luck to all of you next year


Thanks bro. People always gonna hate. There will always be haters out there no matter what. You're right though build bikes how you want. True, Lil Devil didn't come out as nice and clean as Lunch Money or Pirate bike but I was just starting out with my own parts so that was an experimental bike for TNT and now 6 years later it will be done right for next year.

Pirate Bike and Lunch Money have been the top Bike and Trike in Arizona for the past 2 years actively on the show circuit after MOS retired. Pirate bike won 5 Best in Show awards this year even though people underestimate it. To me having the top bikes in my own home state means a lot and to go out of state to compete in the biggest shows in the world and still walk away with top Trike honors and top 16" Full custom bike is a big honor too.

Good luck on your builds for next year homie and I hope you tear it up in Nor Cal :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> easy tony! **** not here to defend himeself but that my club member ur talkin about u cant blame **** for not showing u knew he wasnt coming at all. u could of waited until he cameout. **** wanted u to wait so he can see if he stack up what he slack on points **** never bitch about a lost or brag about a win he a true bike builder.. **** not going to show up to a show with no comp showing that would be a joke to him, i say build another frame and lets the trikes do the talking


I got nothing bad to say about ****. If anything he is a true competitor. I remember when he sized up Tombstone bike after I beat Leady Death one year and he did what he had to do to beat it and I never caught up to him. So winning against him in 2010 with the trike was a big honor to me and I was hoping we would go head to head again this year because I wanted to see what he'd do different but unfortunately things didn't work out for him.

Its time to go back to the drawing board and see what I can do for next year. In the meantime I'm going out to Texas to help my family win another Wego tour if we can catch up to Cowboys Life CC and finish out the year strong and take a long winter holiday break and hit the scene all over again in 2012. After Magnificos I plan to come home and enjoy a nice Thanksgiving dinner with family and friends.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Eric sayd fuck you layitlow rip cutty and shout out raul


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TonyO said:


> Just like the wheels on Aztec De Oro both you guys hate me but yet those parts are still TNT parts whether the sale was made by me or not. The wheels are the ONLY thing people talk about when they talk about Aztec De Oro. Those are the best thing on that bike. .


 Aint no one hating on u punk ... what i dnt like bout u is that u talk all this shit then when it comes down to it u dnt back ur shit up... if u talk the talk walk the walk... dnt sit behind the computer acting all hard cuz u know u aint!! Like i told u i never made a deal with u nor did robert... ajajajajajajaja and u make me laugh when u say the rims are the best thing on that bike ajajajajaja mofo check it out again and see all that detail on it... what happened last time u said u wanted to talk with me in vegas ?? When i hit u up it seemed like u saw the fucken devil... all stutering n shit... so before u open up ur mouth think what ur going to say ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

well u know **** he got way to many tricks up his sleeves. aint not telling what he doing but whatever he doing. he will comeout stronger and take top 2 i know he going to do whatever to get back on top and stay there wish u luck on rebuild on lunch money


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro ima do it for myself if i dont winn then its all good im happy either way


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it is wat it is sorry to the guy that made this topic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

POISON 831 said:


> Aint no one hating on u punk ... what i dnt like bout u is that u talk all this shit then when it comes down to it u dnt back ur shit up... if u talk the talk walk the walk... dnt sit behind the computer acting all hard cuz u know u aint!! Like i told u i never made a deal with u nor did robert... ajajajajajajaja and u make me laugh when u say the rims are the best thing on that bike ajajajajaja mofo check it out again and see all that detail on it... what happened last time u said u wanted to talk with me in vegas ?? When i hit u up it seemed like u saw the fucken devil... all stutering n shit... so before u open up ur mouth think what ur going to say ...


That's when I was fat and out of shape. I was 60 lbs fatter back then.



cone_weezy said:


> well u know **** he got way to many tricks up his sleeves. aint not telling what he doing but whatever he doing. he will comeout stronger and take top 2 i know he going to do whatever to get back on top and stay there wish u luck on rebuild on lunch money


I wish him luck too. We will compete again next year.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dam this topics on fire but i will say an leave it at this mannys bike shop gets all the credit for dam near everyone on here talking something cuz all you go to him for your stuff made an they do bad ass work but dont call your self true builders anless you do most of it your self just my 2cents


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> dam this topics on fire but i will say an leave it at this mannys bike shop gets all the credit for dam near everyone on here talking something cuz all you go to him for your stuff made an they do bad ass work but dont call your self true builders anless you do most of it your self just my 2cents


 So what are u trying to say ?? We aint bike builders??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> dam this topics on fire but i will say an leave it at this mannys bike shop gets all the credit for dam near everyone on here talking something cuz all you go to him for your stuff made an they do bad ass work but dont call your self true builders anless you do most of it your self just my 2cents


you got a point there im glad some of sugar rush part are made buy hand tools by haza disign and built in my garage


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> you got a point there im glad some of sugar rush part are made buy hand tools by haza disign and built in my garage


 How bout the parts ive sold u mike?? Were those hand made too?? Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> How bout the parts ive sold u mike?? Were those hand made too?? Lol


we not talking bout clown confusion that a diffrent story lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Way way different from what i know lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Way way different from what i know lol


you know you were a socio when i was building it


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> i was there when jonny came


you always wana be there when someone comes:ugh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> you always wana be there when someone comes:ugh:


:fool2::sprint:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

a


POISON 831 said:


> So what are u trying to say ?? We aint bike builders??


 it how ever you see it bro im giving credit were credit is do ive always liked your bike an if you feel im saying it tord you then thats on you bro to see it that way its ment for who ever im just saying anyone can pay somebody eles to do the work for them but who realy built the parts


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> :fool2::sprint:


lol:fool2:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> a it how ever you see it bro im giving credit were credit is do ive always liked your bike an if you feel im saying it tord you then thats on you bro to see it that way its ment for who ever im just saying anyone can pay somebody eles to do the work for them but who realy built the parts


 Did u do everything on ur bike?? Plating, upholstery.paint , murals, all the parts on it?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

So what are u trying to say ?? We aint bike assemblers??


fixed


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> you know you were a socio when i was building it


 Got that right!! Haha


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

POISON 831 said:


> Did u do everything on ur bike?? Plating, upholstery.paint , murals, all the parts on it?


he did i saw him do it.now merlene get back in the trailer


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> So what are u trying to say ?? We aint bike assemblers??
> 
> 
> fixed


IM NOT A BIKE BUILDER IM A BIKE ASSEMBLER I PAY TO GET MY STUFF DONE AND I PUT IT TOGETHER


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> IM NOT A BIKE BUILDER IM A BIKE ASSEMBLER I PAY TO GET MY STUFF DONE AND I PUT IT TOGETHER


 Puts us in the same page then haha.. dnt see nothing wrong with it if the person can afford it... everyone has their style but cnt stay behind with them china parts... bikes change more and more every year and if we want to be in the game we gotta keep up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Puts us in the same page then haha.. dnt see nothing wrong with it if the person can afford it... everyone has their style but cnt stay behind with them china parts... bikes change more and more every year and if we want to be in the game we gotta keep up


CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BIKE BRO


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> Did u do everything on ur bike?? Plating, upholstery.paint , murals, all the parts on it?


me my step dad did custom parts an me an my boy did the frame an i preped it for paint then my boy painted it an my other homie did the mural at the house but basicly everything was done in house the only thing out soure was chrome an my seat then i got tired of bike an got into cars but mikey trying to get into bikes i just dont have the drive i use to but good luck to you i know your bike is going to be sick an cant wait to see it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

OK STOP IT NOW GO TO BED TWEAKERS OHH WAIT IM UP TO LOL


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Plain and simple.. to me everyone is a bike builder ... either someone else made their parts or not... it takes a lot of time and money to do a bike... to be back and forth picking up parts taking them somewhere else etc... it aint like we just say ohh ima get a bike and buy it all show ready (eventhough some people do)... i dnt really know no one that does a bike from scratch and THEY can say they did everything on it... it comes to the point that they have to go to someone to get the work done... only people that come to mind that do everything from scratch are THE PAZ BROTHERS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> Puts us in the same page then haha.. dnt see nothing wrong with it if the person can afford it... everyone has their style but cnt stay behind with them china parts... bikes change more and more every year and if we want to be in the game we gotta keep up


 you got piont bro wen my bike was done i was poor an didnt have money to pay someone to do it this vegas show was hella fun for me cuz it has been 12years since that bike went to vegas an i was more proud my lil girl won in her class my bike is out dated but i like it the way it is


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> OK STOP IT NOW GO TO BED TWEAKERS OHH WAIT IM UP TO LOL


 I GOT SOME PINCHE TEETH PULLED OUT TODAY AND I TOOK SOME PILLS NOW I CNT GO TO SLEEP AJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> I GOT SOME PINCHE TEETH PULLED OUT TODAY AND I TOOK SOME PILLS NOW I CNT GO TO SLEEP AJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


 HAHAHA I TOOK SOME PILLS TO LOL


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> Plain and simple.. to me everyone is a bike builder ... either someone else made their parts or not... it takes a lot of time and money to do a bike... to be back and forth picking up parts taking them somewhere else etc... it aint like we just say ohh ima get a bike and buy it all show ready (eventhough some people do)... i dnt really know no one that does a bike from scratch and THEY can say they did everything on it... it comes to the point that they have to go to someone to get the work done... only people that come to mind that do everything from scratch are THE PAZ BROTHERS


 i feel you bro my next one will have something from all the builders here in sac cuz i want it to be a sac built bike an i want all my homies to shine on it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao looks like we all on pills i tooks some a lil wile ago


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I THINK THE PILLS ARE MAKING US SPEAK OUR MINED LOL


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol is that a bad thing


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so is tony still a bitch or not?? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

POISON 831 said:


> Plain and simple.. to me everyone is a bike builder ... either someone else made their parts or not... it takes a lot of time and money to do a bike... to be back and forth picking up parts taking them somewhere else etc... it aint like we just say ohh ima get a bike and buy it all show ready (eventhough some people do)... i dnt really know no one that does a bike from scratch and THEY can say they did everything on it... it comes to the point that they have to go to someone to get the work done... only people that come to mind that do everything from scratch are THE PAZ BROTHERS


Everybody forgets Gene Bare :tears: Dragon Trike, Inferno, Lunch Money 2007, AZ War Chief's box, Professor X's frame, box, and rear suspension......Inferno II coming 2012 hno:

Its true though some people go into it thinking they can kick ass their first time out and get their ass handed to them come awards time when they lose to another bike that might not have as much in plating or engraving but that has every other category covered and they're sitting there like  :rant: :rant: :rant:



Clown Confusion said:


> HAHAHA I TOOK SOME PILLS TO LOL


At least his were legit what were yours for? And why aren't you sharing? :scrutinize: J/K :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

POISON 831 said:


> Puts us in the same page then haha.. dnt see nothing wrong with it if the person can afford it... everyone has their style but *cnt stay behind with them china parts*... bikes change more and more every year and if we want to be in the game we gotta keep up


x mutha fuckin 2 niggy China part bikes score 0 in custom parts on the score sheets nowadays :thumbsdown:

There's always another level you can take things to. Mike Lopez was the first to do that and still nobody has ever caught up. Cut out parts stacked with twisted dowels in between two fully engraved pieces. The bike game is evolving, a lot of bikes are starting to get faced parts when they used to roll China parts but they're still just getting them chrome plated. Before we know it even faced parts will start scoring less and less in the "custom parts" category and we'll have to step it up again. That's why when I go up to people who already have custom faced parts I try sellin them on the parts nobody else is really doing now like wheel trims, steer tubes, goose necks, crank cups, knock offs, wheels, mirrors, just whatever parts you can only get from a shop like TNT. I've seen goose necks and steer tubes from other places but its one here one there but I'll be stocking custom pieces like that on my shelves next year.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

JUST LIKE THE MOVIE "TWILIGHT" PURE DRAMA IN THIS BITCH


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> so is tony still a bitch or not?? :dunno:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:fuken spock always craking me up!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST LIKE THE MOVIE "TWILIGHT" PURE DRAMA IN THIS BITCH


Tru dat. I gotta change the name now. It figures Art would name it Twilight, I think he has a thing for Edward (very ****) :fool2: :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> so is tony still a bitch or not?? :dunno:


:yes::no::nosad::yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> so is tony still a bitch or not?? :dunno:


 Yes. And if its a problem and you can't set up your bikes the right way then stop taking so many to the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> Tru dat. I gotta change the name now. It figures Art would name it Twilight, I think he has a thing for Edward (very ****) :fool2: :loco: :roflmao:


 Not as **** as the dirt on your chin.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yes. And if its a problem and you can't set up your bikes the right way then stop taking so many to the show.





socios b.c. prez said:


> Not as **** as the dirt on your chin.


You mad bro?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

dam this week must be a hate on tony marathon


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Tru dat. I gotta change the name now. It figures Art would name it Twilight, I think he has a thing for Edward (very ****) :fool2: :loco: :roflmao:


 HELL HOW ABOUT "HIGH SOCIETY" SINCE ALOT OF PEEPS KNOW WHERE YOUR PAPER GOES.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> dam this week must be a hate on tony marathon


:yessad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> HELL HOW ABOUT "HIGH SOCIETY" SINCE ALOT OF PEEPS KNOW WHERE YOUR PAPER GOES.


:scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> dam this week must be a hate on tony marathon


It's not a marathon, it's a lifestyle :guns:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Aint no one hatting on him... just being real


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> :scrutinize: :dunno:


IN OTHER WORDS ITS KRAZY HOW PEOPLE FALLOW EVERY STEP YOU MAKE WITH THE CASH. IF YOU BOUGHT A READY TO SHOW BIKE AND CHANGED IT ALMOST ALL THE WAY YOU STILL PUSHING TO BE ON TOP BUT YET THEY STILL GOT SOMETHING TO SAY. REALLY WISH EVERYBODY GET ON DECK AND GIVE PROPS TO THE GUY THATS ONE STEP AHEAD.JUST MY 2


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

A lot of ass kissing in this thread ...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


> Aint no one hatting on him... just being real


LOL OK THEN HOW DID A POST PICS OF TWILIGHT TOPIC GO INTO A "FUCK TONYO" TOPIC? IM NOT CHOOSEING SIDES HERE BUT I AM FED UP WITH THE KID SHIT. IF ANYBODY DONT LIKE THE CHAMP BIKE THEN STEP IT UP THE POSITIVE WAY AND LET THE BIKES DO THE TALKING.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


> A lot of ass kissing in this thread ...


LOL MAN UP BRO IM NOT KISSING ASS IM JUST BEING A REAL RIDER WITH NO SOFT FEELINGS.JUST BCS SOMEONE ELSE IS ON TOP DONT MEAN I GO TO A CORNER AND CRY ALL DAY.YOU FEEL ME?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

U should read before u type... hes the one dissing a club member... if ur fed up with it well dnt read it and problem solved...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

True dat. Its not like I'm buying bikes and bedazzling them


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOL MAN UP BRO IM NOT KISSING ASS IM JUST BEING A REAL RIDER WITH NO SOFT FEELINGS.JUST BCS SOMEONE ELSE IS ON TOP DONT MEAN I GO TO A CORNER AND CRY ALL DAY.YOU FEEL ME?


Hahahahahahahaha aint no one crying... i dnt know who u are and i could care less.... aint no one hating on his shit... but best believe ill jump up if hes talking shit of me or a member... enough said... ill be at the shows .. if anyone has something to say let it be known in person... fuck all this computer shit


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE MEMBER THING AND YOUR RIGHT MAYBE I SHOULD KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT AND LET THE NEGATIVE SHIT TAKE OVER ALL OF US. SORRY FOR BEING A POSITIVE PERSON THAT REALLY KNOWS HOW TO TREAT THE GAME."AS A MOTHER FUCKING SPORT"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lets let the bikes speak for themselves :guns:

I'm bringing the AZ heat to Texas for WEGO to finish off the year strong for the family to go for Club of the Year again out there then its back to the lab for new things in 2012


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha aint no one crying... i dnt know who u are and i could care less.... aint no one hating on his shit... but best believe ill jump up if hes talking shit of me or a member... enough said... ill be at the shows .. if anyone has something to say let it be known in person... fuck all this computer shit


KOOL I UNDERSTAND THAT MEMBER THING SAME OVER HERE. BUT ONE THING FOR SURE WE WOULD TALK IT OUT LIKE MAN NOT LIKE KIDS AND NO WE DONT KNOW EACHOTHER JUST YET BUT WE WILL SOME DAY.I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED YOUR BIKE ON THE REAL MAN IT WOULD SUCK NOT TO BE FRIENDS. I DONT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ANY BODY JUST BCS I LOVE LOWRIDERING TO THE FULLEST. IM JUST TRYING TO KEEP THE PEACE FROM STREET BIKES TO CHAMP BIKES WE ALL THE SAME:angel:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> KOOL I UNDERSTAND THAT MEMBER THING SAME OVER HERE. BUT ONE THING FOR SURE WE WOULD TALK IT OUT LIKE MAN NOT LIKE KIDS AND NO WE DONT KNOW EACHOTHER JUST YET BUT WE WILL SOME DAY.I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED YOUR BIKE ON THE REAL MAN IT WOULD SUCK NOT TO BE FRIENDS. I DONT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ANY BODY JUST BCS I LOVE LOWRIDERING TO THE FULLEST. IM JUST TRYING TO KEEP THE PEACE FROM STREET BIKES TO CHAMP BIKES WE ALL THE SAME:angel:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

MORE PICS OF TWILIGHT PLEASEuffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Banned


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes::no::nosad::yessad:


ummmm so is that a maybe??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> ummmm so is that a maybe??


:yes::yessad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Thanks bro. People always gonna hate. There will always be haters out there no matter what. You're right though build bikes how you want. True, Lil Devil didn't come out as nice and clean as Lunch Money or Pirate bike but I was just starting out with my own parts so that was an experimental bike for TNT and now 6 years later it will be done right for next year.
> 
> _*Pirate Bike*_ and Lunch Money _*have been the top Bike*_ and Trike _*in Arizona for the past 2 years actively*_ on the show circuit after MOS retired. Pirate bike won 5 Best in Show awards this year even though people underestimate it. To me having the top bikes in my own home state means a lot and to go out of state to compete in the biggest shows in the world and still walk away with top Trike honors and top 16" Full custom bike is a big honor too.
> 
> Good luck on your builds for next year homie and I hope you tear it up in Nor Cal :thumbsup:


Fuck you Tony!! You know Chucky owns this Title!!! The Peoples Champ Motherfuther!!!!!:guns:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes::yessad:


NAH hes a bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fuck you Tony!! You know Chucky owns this Title!!! The Peoples Champ Motherfuther!!!!!:guns:


:bowrofl:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

, azteca de oro:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New page


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Meh


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> NAH hes a bitch :thumbsup:


 Where's my chaiguard pinche Tlacuache?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Where's my chaiguard pinche Tlacuache?


i sold it to tonyo so he can add some tnt parts to it.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> , azteca de oro:wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> i sold it to tonyo so he can add some tnt parts to it.


 Hijo de la chin......


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i was there when jonny came


X2hahahahahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Just like the wheels on Aztec De Oro both you guys hate me but yet those parts are still TNT parts whether the sale was made by me or not. The wheels are the ONLY thing people talk about when they talk about Aztec De Oro. Those are the best thing on that bike. I dont remember ever offering Eric shit, he was a shit talker through and through.I never said shit about ****. I beat him in 5 categories in PHX this year. He has the balls to come out to my home and try to take me out but yet he got to see just how many points he was behind: Upholstery, Paint, Graphics, Accessories, Engraving.I was actually hoping he would come out and beat me this year so I wouldn't have to change the frame out but now I have to do a whole new frame for it for 2012. So yeah thank you **** for making me have to spend more money on a new frame and paint next year.I didn't buy Twilight when it first came up for sale because I was spending money on Pirate bike at the time. One of my LA members bought it and didnt want it so I bought it from him.


 the rims on my bike are not tnt. My idea cut by mando. Engraving by Jaime castaneda.plating by speedy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

azteca de oro said:


> the rims on my bike are not tnt. My idea cut by mando. Engraving by Jaime castaneda.plating by speedy.


Still in denial :nosad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

who ever did the rimz they look tight an azteca de oro got my vote for bike of the year


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Azteca de oro boty 2012 ... a lot of badass stuff getting done for it right now.. a echarle ganas robert!!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> who ever did the rimz they look tight an azteca de oro got my vote for bike of the year


X100


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

POISON 831 said:


> Azteca de oro boty 2012 ... a lot of badass stuff getting done for it right now.. a echarle ganas robert!!


\
ORALE HES MY TOCAYO!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> the rims on my bike are not tnt. My idea cut by mando. Engraving by Jaime castaneda.plating by speedy.


bad ass engraver that vato castaneda.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SOME OLD PICS I FOUND


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I was working on Twilight last night and after looking at it up close its actually a bad ass little bike. The pics don't really do the bike justice at all. Manny did get down on the parts. The ducktail chainguard is bad ass, the custom twisted crank is bad ass, the detail in the fender braces and everything else really makes the bike stand out. The twisted grips look china at first but they're really Manny's and he did a way better job than the china crap.

Trade is pending on the forks, handlebars, and sissybars though. I'll probably end up stripping the seat pan, get it fully engraved, and rechrome it because that seat pan could be super bad ass with engraving.

Once this bike comes out of the TNT shop with the new parts I plan to compete serious against Hellboy. One Luv is too far away in points to come close but I think I can give Hellboy a run for its money next year :guns: So look out Marcos I'm comin after you next year (no ****)


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't u tnt parts on the bike. Take it to Mannys he will do a better job.u going to fuck up the bike with tnt garbage.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

7 tekpatl said:


> Don't u tnt parts on the bike. Take it to Mannys he will do a better job.u going to fuck up the bike with tnt garbage.


I really don't know what your problem is with all this mad shit talk you've been doing.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

love the paint and colors on this bike!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wsrider said:


> love the paint and colors on this bike!


Yeah I think I might keep the paint job that's on the bike, might have RO Chucky just do touch ups. Might change out the murals though I'm not really feelin them.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

TonyO said:


> Yeah I think I might keep the paint job that's on the bike, might have RO Chucky just do touch ups. Might change out the murals though I'm not really feelin them.


 cool u can change the murals.make sure u take that bike back to Manny for some crazy detail parts.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It's official, Twilight 2 is now in development and will begin construction 08/03/13.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's official, Twilight 2 is now in development and will begin construction 08/03/13.


Is artie having Edward or Jacob painted on this one? 

P.s. he is teh gays


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Is artie having Edward or Jacob painted on this one?
> 
> P.s. he is teh gays


All of the above.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Is artie having Edward or Jacob painted on this one?
> 
> P.s. he is teh gays


Lmao


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Is artie having Edward or Jacob painted on this one?
> 
> P.s. he is teh gays


and a pic of danny on the seat.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's official, Twilight 2 is now in development and will begin construction 08/03/13.



damm right...i have a list to start clowinin ppl...


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Aye how much is that first twilight bike with the display and everything worth?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chrismiller said:


> Aye how much is that first twilight bike with the display and everything worth?


Not much, tony I has it now so it's probably all fucked up now.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> and a pic of danny on the seat.....


:barf:



socios b.c. prez said:


> Not much, tony I has it now so it's probably all fucked up now.


:roflmao:


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Not much, tony I has it now so it's probably all fucked up now.


Hahahah I heard he fucks up all bikes he buys. 

Why don't you just build your own bikes and fuck em up tony


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

I do have to say though lunch money is amazing


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Dam and we used twilight rims to mock up my project :-/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just got word that this will be a Trayvon Martin tribute bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some pics from when I was building the bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The end...


----------

